# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Kontraversi Sekitar Koi Disalon

## Gom 7rait

Dear all
Coba kita angkat topik ini ya. Beberapa diskusi tentang salon men-salon koi sudah pernah, namun bagaimana kalau kita ulas secara khusus? Bukan rahasia lagi bahwa praktek ini sudah hal umum. Ada yang berkata, ''selama utk mempercantik dan indah dipandang, silahkan dilakukan''. 
Bagaimana respon rekan2, silahkan dishare ya. Peluang koi salonan kalau diikutkan kontes, juga bagaimana? Apa pendapat juri lomba tentang hal ini? Sila mo dishare... 
Salam.

----------


## fachm13

pertamax......  ::   ::  
kl saya pribadi pas liad prosesnya kasian jg sih sama ikannya..
tp kl dah liad hasilnya tanpa tau prosesnya..bruntung jg tuh ikan..jd cantik..hoho

sbenernya saya jg bertanya2 boleh apa g y ikut kontes..  ::   ::

----------


## e-koi

beberapa ikanku saya salon sendiri...  ::

----------


## budidjo

Saya juga agak bingung dalam hal ini. Saya mempunyai tancho dengan hi yg tidak bulat sempurna, setiap ada teman yg lihat sebagian bilang hrs di salon sedang lainnya anjurkan utk biarkan natural aja. Menurut saya pribadi yg alamiah kayaknya lbh sreg. 
Tapi kalo dalam kontes ada dua ikan dengan kualitas yg sama, cuman yg satu bulat sempurna yg satunya tanpa disalon, saya yakin yg menang yg disalon......ini pendapat saya pribadi aja......

----------


## mrbunta

dari sisi ikan tidak berprikeikanan
tapi dari sisi manusia kalau tidak di salon kurang sedap di mata   ::  
pendapat saya pribadi
kalau di salon tidak kembali muncul lagi sih ok ok aja
kalau mau nyalon ke Jonny andrean aja udah sertifikat hahahahahahhahaha

----------


## Gom 7rait

Ok... kita lanjut, 
Ada yg bilang koi import juga banyak yg sudah disalon...

* Apa pendapat rekan2 akan fakta ini [regardless itu benar atau tidak].?
* Bagaimana perasaan/acceptancy rekan2 bila koi yang rekan2 beli hasil salonan dan ini rekan2 ketahui setelah deal & koi sampai di tangan rekan2. 
Please share...

----------


## rvidella

topik yang kontroversial

sebagian besar dilakukan ...

ah ya biar masing-masing aja ... masuk show bisa? tapi banyak kasus kalo masih terlihat bekas operasi, juri tidak akan memenangkan ikannya ... kadang ada yang di diskualifikasi

tergantung panitia ... atau, juri kali lebih tepatnya ...

operasi:
1) pasti bikin cantik
2) naikin harga

apa lagi ya?

.... pendapat newbie

----------


## rvidella

> Ok... kita lanjut, 
> Ada yg bilang koi import juga banyak yg sudah disalon...kayaknya gitu  ... malah harusnya kita belajar cara nyalon yang baik dan bener ... berguru ke negri cina katanya huehehehehehehehe kok malah setuju sama nyalon yah .... katanya di jepang, mutusin hi/beni ... menjadikannya jadi shiroji sudah dimasteri ... 
> 
> * Apa pendapat rekan2 akan fakta ini [regardless itu benar atau tidak].? "kayaknya" bener
> * Bagaimana perasaan/acceptancy rekan2 bila koi yang rekan2 beli hasil salonan dan ini rekan2 ketahui setelah deal & koi sampai di tangan rekan2. pasrah .... sambil bilang dalam hati ... tuh kan kata gue juga disalon kan
> Please share...

----------


## showa

hahahaha,............

seru nih om, utk masalah ini bukan rahasia umum memang ikan yg masuk salon entah salon mana
akan tetapi memang di jakarta pun tdk bicara orang lain ya, saya sendiri pun melakukan hal itu dan di ikutkan lomba dan akhirnya memang menang.

lantas soal juri tau atau tdk tau atau memang juri sudah tau................, hanya mungkin dalam proses akhirnya saat ikan tsb ikut dalam kontes dalam kondisi yg baik dan bagus tdk terlihat bekas bekas salonnya...........itu adalah haknya juri saat di kontes.

saya memperkirakan pastinya juri tau mana ikan yg sudah mengalami proses salon itu.
ini kita bicara jakarta.

jika bicara ikan jepang.................
tentunya jika melihat pola pola yg terlihat di majalah mereka dan ikan langsung yg dibeli oleh kawan kawan jakarta....
perhatikan selang beberapa tahun.................dari tahun ketahun pasti ada pola yg hampir sama walau tdk sama persis.....
apakah ini hasil salon................? ( hihihihihihi tdk ada bukti saya tdk berani bilang itu salon, kecuali saya melihatnya sendiri barulah dapat mengatakannya. )
hanya sekedar bertanya dalam hati........bener nga ya itu hasil karya salonnya mereka...........?


soal hasil salonan dan yg original.............
semua kembali ke soal  "aku" nya.................., dimana kita menempatkan hobi kita ini dalam persepsi diri kita.

jika ditanya ke saya, maka saya akan bilang original itu yg saya suka.............asli pasti akan lebih baik. ( itu kata saya loh )

sedangkan menurut kawan kawan mari kita tunggu pendapat selanjutnya.

----------


## e-koi

> .....
> operasi:
> 1) pasti bikin cantik
> 2) naikin harga
> 
> apa lagi ya?
> 
> .... pendapat newbie


3) rusak
4) cacat permanen
5) mati

----------


## mrbunta

> hahahaha,............
> 
> jika bicara ikan jepang.................
> tentunya jika melihat pola pola yg terlihat di majalah mereka dan ikan langsung yg dibeli oleh kawan kawan jakarta....
> perhatikan selang beberapa tahun.................dari tahun ketahun pasti ada pola yg hampir sama walau tdk sama persis.....
> apakah ini hasil salon................? ( hihihihihihi tdk ada bukti saya tdk berani bilang itu salon, kecuali saya melihatnya sendiri barulah dapat mengatakannya. )
> hanya sekedar bertanya dalam hati........bener nga ya itu hasil karya salonnya mereka...........?


om aku pernah denger cerita teman waktu ke salah satu farm di jepang. dia lihat sendiri di sana di salon juga. tapi prosesnya lebih modern dari kita. katanya punya ruang special , bukan di pinggir kolam seperti kita biasanya   ::

----------


## E. Nitto

"Setahu saya Jarang sekali koi dibesarkan dari Tosai sampai Yonsai dst yg tdk pernah tersentuh sama sekali oleh salon", krn menurut saya "salon is part of maintenance" untuk menghilangkan satu atau dua spot liar seiring dgn pertumbuhannya... maaf ini pendapat saya pribadi lho oom, pendapat orang awam...

----------


## showa

(piye toh om Gajah bukunya sudah jadi apa belum .........  :: ) 

makasih loh om Gajah,...........  ::  

semangkin yakin aja nih rupanya bener jepun pun melakukan hal yg sama.

----------


## asfenv

Bukan kah kontes adalah apresiasi kejujuran dan ke naturalan ikan,.kalau sudah mulai di akal akalin,dengan salaon . artinya sama aja dengan kecurangan,......he..he....itu pendapat ku,.....  ::  

mungkin kalau ikan untuk hiasan dirumah aku seh gak masalah disalon,.tapi kalau untuk kontes,.aku lebih mau yg natural..karena di kontes kita akan teruji tingkat ke jujuran dan fair of the gamenya....



sampurasun,....

----------


## asagita

> Ok... kita lanjut, 
> Ada yg bilang koi import juga banyak yg sudah disalon...
> 
> * Apa pendapat rekan2 akan fakta ini [regardless itu benar atau tidak].?
> * Bagaimana perasaan/acceptancy rekan2 bila koi yang rekan2 beli hasil salonan dan ini rekan2 ketahui setelah deal & koi sampai di tangan rekan2. 
> Please share...


1. Saya bilang namanya di dunia bisnis ada-ada saja lah yang memakai cara (yang menurut anggapan umum) tidak lazim: salon koi. Walaupun ga setuju, tapi saya rasa ini praktek yang umum. Manusia kan gak pernah puas    ::  
2. Kalau saya tahu bahwa ikan pembelian saya hasil salonan setelah deal, saya akan kecewa. Itu karena selera saya adalah koi yang alami. Saya pernah beli tuh koi yang dari foto bagus, tapi setelah saya amati di rumah kucibeninya kayaknya hasil dikerok. Kecewa tapi lebih ke arah kasian sama ikannya. Gak dikerok pun saya mau. Penjualnya bukan dari forum Kois kok    ::  

Salam,

----------


## budidjo

Ini kayak di dunia audio pilih solid state atau tabung.......ndak bakal ada abisnya   ::   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

Baik... 
Motivasi beberapa penjual koi sudah diungkapkan. 
Bagaimana tanggapan rekan2 yg lain akan hal ini.? 
Silahkan share harapan2nya.
Salonan seperti apa, sejauh mana dapat dilakuka/ditoleransi oleh rekan2.?
Bila dalam satu event lomba, koi rekan2 dikalahkan oleh koi hasil salonan, kira-kira apa usaha rekan2 berikutnya.?
* akan ikut salon mensalon.?
* tetap pada prinsip originalitas.?
* atau tidak peduli akan hal itu.?
Silah mo diungkapkan...

Silahkan rekan kasih pendapat, [publik kois opinion kelak bisa jadi tolak ukur], nothing right and nothing wrong. 
Silahkan dilanjut...

----------


## mrbunta

> "Setahu saya Jarang sekali koi dibesarkan dari Tosai sampai Yonsai dst yg tdk pernah tersentuh sama sekali oleh salon", krn menurut saya "salon is part of maintenance" untuk menghilangkan satu atau dua spot liar seiring dgn pertumbuhannya... maaf ini pendapat saya pribadi lho oom, pendapat orang awam...


setujuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## mrbunta

> Bukan kah kontes adalah apresiasi kejujuran dan ke naturalan ikan,.kalau sudah mulai di akal akalin,dengan salaon . artinya sama aja dengan kecurangan,......he..he....itu pendapat ku,.....  
> 
> mungkin kalau ikan untuk hiasan dirumah aku seh gak masalah disalon,.tapi kalau untuk kontes,.aku lebih mau yg natural..karena di kontes kita akan teruji tingkat ke jujuran dan fair of the gamenya....
> 
> 
> 
> sampurasun,....


bukan di akalin om. tapi di rapikan   ::  
setau saya sih. bagaimanapun pandainya yg nyalon. tapi kalau ikan  basic nya jelek. pasti hasilnya jelek juga   ::  
coba cari kohaku iponhi tapi merah nya gak rata. body jelek. 
nanti hasilnya akan hancur begitu pemulihan selesai

----------


## iwan_makassar

Pengalaman saya jika jalan2 ke Mall saya sering terhenyak dan terpesona melihat wanita2 cantik yang berseliweran walaupun saya sadari bahwa diantara mereka ada yang kecantikannya tidak alami melainkan polesan make up ataupun karena style......tapi jujur ....itu tetap membuat saya harus memalingkan wajah untuk melihat kecantikannya.....

Jadi sepanjang ikan tersebut enak dipandang mata......kenapa tidak? ada yang mau ajari saya?

----------


## koikulo

salon ya...
hemmm.......
gimana yaa...

bini aja kalau mo kepesta mesti nyalon dulu...   ::   ::   ::  

koi kan istilahnya bini kedua....  ::   ::

----------


## fachm13

sebenrnya kl stlh di salon tu kelak suatu saat akan kembali ke pola semula g sich?ato udah kena "alat cukur" y udah,,ilang dech tu pola..saya penasaran,,soalnya tancho saya jd mbleber2 kmana2 dan samar2 gt..jd jelek..nyalonnya lg gmn y?  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> sebenrnya kl stlh di salon tu kelak suatu saat akan kembali ke pola semula g sich?ato udah kena "alat cukur" y udah,,ilang dech tu pola..saya penasaran,,soalnya tancho saya jd mbleber2 kmana2 dan samar2 gt..jd jelek..nyalonnya lg gmn y?


ada yg bisa hilang selamanya
ada yg balik lagi om

----------


## dharma

sebenarnya harus dibuka khusus lomba koi hasil salon dan khusus yang alami.

salam'

dharma
----

----------


## e-koi

> Originally Posted by asfenv
> 
> Bukan kah kontes adalah apresiasi kejujuran dan ke naturalan ikan,.kalau sudah mulai di akal akalin,dengan salaon . artinya sama aja dengan kecurangan,......he..he....itu pendapat ku,.....  
> 
> mungkin kalau ikan untuk hiasan dirumah aku seh gak masalah disalon,.tapi kalau untuk kontes,.aku lebih mau yg natural..karena di kontes kita akan teruji tingkat ke jujuran dan fair of the gamenya....
> 
> 
> 
> sampurasun,....
> ...


 setuju...  ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Dear all
> Coba kita angkat topik ini ya. Beberapa diskusi tentang salon men-salon koi sudah pernah, namun bagaimana kalau kita ulas secara khusus? Bukan rahasia lagi bahwa praktek ini sudah hal umum. Ada yang berkata, ''selama utk mempercantik dan indah dipandang, silahkan dilakukan''. 
> Bagaimana respon rekan2, silahkan dishare ya. Peluang koi salonan kalau diikutkan kontes, juga bagaimana? Apa pendapat juri lomba tentang hal ini? Sila mo dishare... 
> Salam.


Term: 
Salon koi - membuang sebagian warna sisik atau sisik itu sendiri untuk mengeliminasi warna yang tidak disukai atau memisahkan warna-warna yg sejenis dan/atau yg berbeda jenis supaya terbentuk pola warna yg lain sesuai keinginan yg menyalon.
Menyalon dpt dilakukan dgn cara;
- memastikan posisi warna apakah pada permukaan sisik [sashi, simi], atau apakah tembus hingga skin
- membius ikan supaya tenang 
- mencabuti sisik atau sisik-sisik dimana warna yg tdk diinginkan berada
- mengikis sisik atau sisik-sisik dimana warna yg tdk diinginkan berada
- mengorek kulit koi dimana warna yg tidak diinginkan berada hingga warna tersebut hilang
- mengobati bekas korekan [dgn anti septik] koi yg disalon

Note; meski tujuannya sama, proses menyalon koi tidak sama dgn istri atau suami yg bersalon.

Silahkan dilanjut share-nya...

----------


## h3ln1k

om gom kalo ada dengan fotonya om biar lebih lengkap   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> om gom kalo ada dengan fotonya om biar lebih lengkap


larang sekolah e iku hel

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> om gom kalo ada dengan fotonya om biar lebih lengkap  
> 
> 
> larang sekolah e iku hel


lah kan biar lengkap jah kan om gom udah ngasih tau caranya cuman bedainnya spot liar itu disisik luar/dalem caranya gimana   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


iyo iyo iyo
hehehehehe
mosok ngajari setengah setengah koyok e gak rela
ayo om gom ngajari yg lengkappppppppp  ::

----------


## fachm13

wah kl dah gini dikemas dalam tutorial aja kali y..thread tutorial salon koi...  ::   ::  
biar gampang nyarinya gt..  ::

----------


## edwin

> Pengalaman saya jika jalan2 ke Mall saya sering terhenyak dan terpesona melihat wanita2 cantik yang berseliweran walaupun saya sadari bahwa diantara mereka ada yang kecantikannya tidak alami melainkan polesan make up ataupun karena style......tapi jujur ....itu tetap membuat saya harus memalingkan wajah untuk melihat kecantikannya.....
> 
> Jadi sepanjang ikan tersebut enak dipandang mata......kenapa tidak? ada yang mau ajari saya?


hahaha..... meskipun cantik, 99,99% cewek yang keluar rumah pasti ada polesan make up.....minimal bedak lah.... yang 0,01% itu adalah yang buru2 karena udah telat jadi gak sempet dandan,tomboy abis, atau lagi stress krn pny masalah besar   ::  

pengen punya koi yang bodynya mantap pola/patternnya natural, semuanya sesuai pakem, female, kalo bisa impor, tapi harga jangan mahal2......gak pernah ketemu tuh....... ::   jadi, kalo ketemu koi yang bodynya mantap,ya selama bisa disalon dikit gak apalah....asal pada dasarnya polanya udah cukup bagus. gak disalon pun juga masih ok2 aja....

kalo saya,  selama salon itu untuk mempercantik penampilan ya boleh lah....hilangin hi/sumi liar... asal jangan operasi plastik dari 1 step jadi inazuma...apalagi operasi kelamin!!! :P

----------


## edwin

> salon ya...
> hemmm.......
> gimana yaa...
> 
> bini aja kalau mo kepesta mesti nyalon dulu...     
> 
> koi kan istilahnya bini kedua....


setuju om.... kecuali kalo gak peduli ama penampilan bini, yang penting makanan selalu tersedia dirumah........hahahahahaaaa

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


Kita tidak sedang belajar menyalon koi rekan2. Hanya sharing masalah acceptancy koi yg disalon. 
Ya... kalau dengan disalon koi tambah cantik why not, toh tujuan kita miara koi untuk menonton kemolekan warna2nya dgn segala embel2nya.

Pertibangkan; jika dgn menyalon bisa dibuat koi yg patternya sesuai pakem2 yang ada, masih perlukah kita mengapresiasi koi itu? Apanya yg akan kita apresiasi, kehalusan & kualitas salonannya kah.? 
Silahkan share opininya, kalau boleh opini step by step based on case per case biar tidak maju mundur diskusinya.
[Yang kolor ijo blon terlibat memberi pencerahan... ditunggu arahannya.
Lanjut...

----------


## jekomkoi

ikutan nimbrung om2....
menurut pendapat saya, dimana-mana juga kalo ada ikan yg memang bagus. namun jika memang memerlukan perubahan ke arah yg lebih baik itu sah-sah saja, selama itu tidak merubah garis besar dari pola ikan tersebut.
1. merapihkan: misalkan ada sedikit warna yg bisa mengurangi keindahan koi, mempertegas kiwa "jika memungkinkan", dan yg sifatnya tidak merubah extreem. itu sah-sah saja. "menurut saya".
2. merubah: dalam hal ini "menurut saya" tidak etis dilakukan, namun mungkin untuk tujuan bisnis sah-sah saja... misalkan merubah maruten jadi tancho. stright menjadi inazuma, sandan, yondan, nidan, dlll.
jadi pada intinya tinggal balik lagi ke hati kita masing2, apakah sreg dengan ikan salonan atow tidak, dan diharapkan para penjual memberikan kejujuran informasi akan ikan yg dijualnya, juga jika kita bertindak sebagai pembeli harus jeli melihat ikan tsb.
tks.  ::

----------


## chester

Tindakan kosmetik terhadap tosai2 di jepang kebanyakan hanya utk varietas2 gosanke, terutama kohaku (dan juga side productnya, tancho kohaku) karena memang hot items. Beberapa breeder besar di sana juga tidak menyangkal adanya operasi semacam itu, yang kebanyakan dilakukan di head area. Cukup atau sangat jarang tindakan kosmetik utk merubah pattern di body spt ipponhi menjadi nidan, sandan etc krn cullingan yang ketat terhadap tosai yang biasanya luar biasa banyak tidak akan meloloskan ikan2 yang body patternnya tidak atraktif. Tindakan kosmetik di bagian kepala kebanyakan utk ikan2 yang sudah memiliki body pattern yang atraktif tapi butuh pembenahan di head pattern supaya makin cantik, and tentunya makin mahal. 

Tindakan kosmetik di body utk ikan2 nisai up biasanya utk mengakali sashi yang sudah nampak permanen, atau bekas penyakit yang menimbulkan dampak di sisik seperti ulcer dsb. Atau membersihkan shimi, tobihi, bekas hikkui dsb. Bisa berhasil kebanyakan tidak, atau balik lagi. 

cheers

----------


## Gom 7rait

> ikutan nimbrung om2....
> menurut pendapat saya, dimana-mana juga kalo ada ikan yg memang bagus. namun jika memang memerlukan perubahan ke arah yg lebih baik itu sah-sah saja, selama itu tidak merubah garis besar dari pola ikan tersebut.
> 1. merapihkan: misalkan ada sedikit warna yg bisa mengurangi keindahan koi, mempertegas kiwa "jika memungkinkan", dan yg sifatnya tidak merubah extreem. itu sah-sah saja. "menurut saya".
> 2. merubah: dalam hal ini "menurut saya" tidak etis dilakukan, namun mungkin untuk tujuan bisnis sah-sah saja... misalkan merubah maruten jadi tancho. stright menjadi inazuma, sandan, yondan, nidan, dlll.
> jadi pada intinya tinggal balik lagi ke hati kita masing2, apakah sreg dengan ikan salonan atow tidak, dan diharapkan para penjual memberikan kejujuran informasi akan ikan yg dijualnya, juga jika kita bertindak sebagai pembeli harus jeli melihat ikan tsb.
> tks.


Pandangan yg bagus dan berimbangan...
Jadi menjual koi salonan bisa jadi 'dosa' buat sebagian orang bisa juga jadi 'amal' bagi sebagian lain tergantung modusnya begitu ya...? 
Bagus juga, seperti menyusun puzzle huruf-huruf "A-H-T-U-N"; keluar jadi apa... akhirnya.
Lanjut...

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Tindakan kosmetik terhadap tosai2 di jepang kebanyakan hanya utk varietas2 gosanke, terutama kohaku (dan juga side productnya, tancho kohaku) karena memang hot items. Beberapa breeder besar di sana juga tidak menyangkal adanya operasi semacam itu, yang kebanyakan dilakukan di head area. Cukup atau sangat jarang tindakan kosmetik utk merubah pattern di body spt ipponhi menjadi nidan, sandan etc krn cullingan yang ketat terhadap tosai yang biasanya luar biasa banyak tidak akan meloloskan ikan2 yang body patternnya tidak atraktif. Tindakan kosmetik di bagian kepala kebanyakan utk ikan2 yang sudah memiliki body pattern yang atraktif tapi butuh pembenahan di head pattern supaya makin cantik, and tentunya makin mahal. 
> 
> Tindakan kosmetik di body utk ikan2 nisai up biasanya utk mengakali sashi yang sudah nampak permanen, atau bekas penyakit yang menimbulkan dampak di sisik seperti ulcer dsb. Atau membersihkan shimi, tobihi, bekas hikkui dsb. Bisa berhasil kebanyakan tidak, atau balik lagi. 
> 
> cheers


Pencerahan dari moderator kita, silah mo yang suka hunting imported koi, bahan renungan yg up to date, thanks bang Chester.

----------


## doekoeh_tiga

wuah seruuu nih topik nya...

saya sudah liat sih secara langsung bagaimana tancho di lukis(kerok) menjadi lebih apik dr penjual koi  langganan sendiri dan saya pikir itu jg sah2 saja karena niatnya hanya merapihkan patern yg sudah bagus dan utk kepentingan bisnis. 

tapi kata sang 'pelukis',  hanya bagian kepala saja yg bisa untuk di permak. 

pertanyaannya:
apakah benar modifikasi pada bagian badan tidak bisa atau tidak aman? atau tingkat keberhasilannya kecil?
apakah tekniknya sama dgn modifikasi pada kepala??
maaf sedikit oot, mohon pencerahan suhu  sekalian  ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

> wuah seruuu nih topik nya...
> 
> saya sudah liat sih secara langsung bagaimana tancho di lukis(kerok) menjadi lebih apik dr penjual koi  langganan sendiri dan saya pikir itu jg sah2 saja karena niatnya hanya merapihkan patern yg sudah bagus dan utk kepentingan bisnis. 
> 
> tapi kata sang 'pelukis',  hanya bagian kepala saja yg bisa untuk di permak. 
> 
> pertanyaannya:
> apakah benar modifikasi pada bagian badan tidak bisa atau tidak aman? atau tingkat keberhasilannya kecil?
> apakah tekniknya sama dgn modifikasi pada kepala??
> maaf sedikit oot, mohon pencerahan suhu  sekalian


Tekniknya sama saja... di kepala lebih gampang karena tdk bersisik.
Di body, mau bentuk pattern atau buang sashi, thobi? buang shimi lebih riskan, sebab bila shimi muncul di beni, bekas kerikan akan kelihatan.

Silahkan dilanjut...

----------


## ferdinan

[quote=Gom 7rait]


> wuah seruuu nih topik nya...
> 
> saya sudah liat sih secara langsung bagaimana tancho di lukis(kerok) menjadi lebih apik dr penjual koi  langganan sendiri dan saya pikir itu jg sah2 saja karena niatnya hanya merapihkan patern yg sudah bagus dan utk kepentingan bisnis. 
> 
> tapi kata sang 'pelukis',  hanya bagian kepala saja yg bisa untuk di permak. 
> 
> pertanyaannya:
> apakah benar modifikasi pada bagian badan tidak bisa atau tidak aman? atau tingkat keberhasilannya kecil?
> apakah tekniknya sama dgn modifikasi pada kepala??
> maaf sedikit oot, mohon pencerahan suhu  sekalian


Tekniknya sama saja... di kepala lebih gampang karena tdk bersisik.
Di body, mau bentuk pattern atau buang sashi, thobi? buang shimi lebih riskan, sebab bila shimi muncul di beni, bekas kerikan akan kelihatan.

Silahkan dilanjut...[/quote:2a74e179]

hmmm, aku baru tau nich kalo koi ada yg di modif.. 2 minggu yg lalu aku beli shunsui ukuran +- 40 cm, tp di kepalanya bagian atas dan pipi ada spt luka,jgn2 itu ikan abis di modif.. aku beli karena tertarik sama warna badan nya sama di bagian punggung nya bagus, tp kepalanya koq ada spt bekas sayatan... tanya sama penjualnya (langganan) di bilang kepalanya kotor jd di bersihkan.. nanti jg bagus lagi.. mau upload foto tp blom sempet.

----------


## Gom 7rait

> hmmm, aku baru tau nich kalo koi ada yg di modif.. 2 minggu yg lalu aku beli shunsui ukuran +- 40 cm, tp di kepalanya bagian atas dan pipi ada spt luka,jgn2 itu ikan abis di modif.. aku beli karena tertarik sama warna badan nya sama di bagian punggung nya bagus, tp kepalanya koq ada spt bekas sayatan... tanya sama penjualnya (langganan) di bilang kepalanya kotor jd di bersihkan.. nanti jg bagus lagi.. mau upload foto tp blom sempet.


Boleh diupload om ferdinan, kotor kepala shusui spt apa kira2, bayang2 hitam, spotted gray, sedalam apa lukanya bisa indikasi pengotor apa yg coba dieliminir. menilai shusui dan asagi emang juga mengutamakan kebersihan kepala, mulai dari ujung hidung hingga atas kepala.

----------


## ferdinan

> Originally Posted by ferdinan
> 
> 
> hmmm, aku baru tau nich kalo koi ada yg di modif.. 2 minggu yg lalu aku beli shunsui ukuran +- 40 cm, tp di kepalanya bagian atas dan pipi ada spt luka,jgn2 itu ikan abis di modif.. aku beli karena tertarik sama warna badan nya sama di bagian punggung nya bagus, tp kepalanya koq ada spt bekas sayatan... tanya sama penjualnya (langganan) di bilang kepalanya kotor jd di bersihkan.. nanti jg bagus lagi.. mau upload foto tp blom sempet.
> 
> 
> Boleh diupload om ferdinan, kotor kepala shusui spt apa kira2, bayang2 hitam, spotted gray, sedalam apa lukanya bisa indikasi pengotor apa yg coba dieliminir. menilai shusui dan asagi emang juga mengutamakan kebersihan kepala, mulai dari ujung hidung hingga atas kepala.


ok , om secepat nya nanti saya upload... lagi sedih nich.koi2 kesayangan lagi pada mati.. padahal boleh dapet dari hasil hunting ngk asal beli,.. 2 kohaku (dari lelang breender koi), 2 sanke, 1 yamabuki ogon, kinkokuryu (60 cm) , 1 goromo, 1 tancho sanke.

----------


## Gom 7rait

> ok , om secepat nya nanti saya upload... lagi sedih nich.koi2 kesayangan lagi pada mati.. padahal boleh dapet dari hasil hunting ngk asal beli,.. 2 kohaku (dari lelang breender koi), 2 sanke, 1 yamabuki ogon, kinkokuryu (60 cm) , 1 goromo, 1 tancho sanke.


Kok pada mati om.?
Pengalaman2 menyimpulkan; sebaiknya beli koi dari dealer yg jelas profilenya, baik kesehatan & kualitas masih lebih terjamin, atau dari hobbist yg om sudah kenal betul. Sia2 dan wasting bila hasilnya jd mati, sedikit lebih mahal tapi tidak membuat kecewa. 

Ok silahkan om...

----------


## showa

bang Gom,............

jika di ibaratkan sebuah cerita,..........maka cerita cerita pendek mengenai salon menyalon yg mengalir dari tulisan para pencinta koi ini semoga saja om Gom dapat membuat hasil sebuah buku yg cantik dari sini sehingga dapat di persembahkan utk perkembangan koi di tanah air serta dapat mengisi ruang perpustakaan di kantor koi's.

salon manusia dan salon ikan koi.

salon manusia .............
sudah dinyatakan memang sah dapat dilakukan oleh siapa saja, selama tdk menganggu ketertiban umum dan membahayakan orang lain.

salon ikan koi...........
bagaimana dgn salon yg satu ini........?

sampai sejauh ini belum ada peraturannya dilarang menyalon ikan koi, hanya...............
ada etika saja disana.............

jika menyalon utk keindahan............?
jika menyalon utk bisnis...........?
yg terpenting adalah saling keterbukaan utk kedua sisi ini. selanjutnya adalah terserah anda.

setelah itu apakah bisa salon ikan koi menjadi seperti salon pada manusia .............?, menjadi sah secara umum..........?
dapat dilakukan bebas tetap dgn sopan santun tentunya...........?

jika hal ini di perbolehkan berarti dgn kata lain kita dapat melakukan kontes salon menyalon seperti rudi hadisuwarno........
bagaimana menurut bang Gom...........?atau kawan kawan yg lainnya.......

----------


## Gom 7rait

> bang Gom,............
> 
> jika di ibaratkan sebuah cerita,..........maka cerita cerita pendek mengenai salon menyalon yg mengalir dari tulisan para pencinta koi ini semoga saja om Gom dapat membuat hasil sebuah buku yg cantik dari sini sehingga dapat di persembahkan utk perkembangan koi di tanah air serta dapat mengisi ruang perpustakaan di kantor koi's.
> 
> salon manusia dan salon ikan koi.
> 
> salon manusia .............
> sudah dinyatakan memang sah dapat dilakukan oleh siapa saja, selama tdk menganggu ketertiban umum dan membahayakan orang lain.
> 
> ...


Ha..ha..ha..
Kang showa, selama opini2 ini ada disini kan sudah jadi pusta juga, toh koi-s muara para penghobist koi mencari referensi.
Juga bisa dibuat jadi semacam guidance oleh para buyer dan seller, sejauh mana hal itu dapat ditolerir, misalnya ada informasi valid bahwa jepang sendiri toh melakukan minor cosmetic pada koi2 mereka dgn alasan2 yg reasonable. Semakin banyak info yg kita dapat, sedikitnya mengurangi polemik kontroversi tadi yg disebabkan keterbatasan pengalaman kita masing2.
Yah, miara koi kan basicnya adalah melihat keindahan koi, dan hal ini menjadi preseden mengatakan bahwa menyalon koi tentu utk pencapaian keindahan itu.
Alasan lain, dgn adanya 'kecantikan' ini muncul adu cantik. Nah, sama dgn kang Showa, kita ingin tahu opini, kategori cantik ala kreasi apa termasuk yg dapat diper-adukan.? Bagaimana 'juri' kontes menilai hal semacam ini.? Masukan2 spt ini akan berguna baik buat penjual maupun buyer; apa yg DO dan mana yg DON'T.

ok lanjut...

----------


## ferzz

> Originally Posted by showa
> 
> bang Gom,............
> 
> jika di ibaratkan sebuah cerita,..........maka cerita cerita pendek mengenai salon menyalon yg mengalir dari tulisan para pencinta koi ini semoga saja om Gom dapat membuat hasil sebuah buku yg cantik dari sini sehingga dapat di persembahkan utk perkembangan koi di tanah air serta dapat mengisi ruang perpustakaan di kantor koi's.
> 
> salon manusia dan salon ikan koi.
> 
> salon manusia .............
> ...


Saya sangat setuju om masukan2 seperti ini sangat diperlukan, dan semakin penasaran  ::  kira2 apakah salonan di mata juri juga ada pakem2nya?
 ::

----------


## victor

kalo kagak ada salon, kayak nya kasian ama banci2 deh

----------


## jekomkoi

> kalo kagak ada salon, kayak nya kasian ama banci2 deh


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> kalo kagak ada salon, kayak nya kasian ama banci2 deh


Kok mampir kebanci nih Vic.? Itu salon jaman dulu lho, era emansipasi, ha..ha..ha.. 
Btw, punya memories kah dgn salonpas ini.? ha..ha..ha

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by jekomkoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by victor
> 
> ...


belum om, ajarinnn donkkkk

----------


## budidjo

> Saya juga agak bingung dalam hal ini. Saya mempunyai tancho dengan hi yg tidak bulat sempurna, setiap ada teman yg lihat sebagian bilang hrs di salon sedang lainnya anjurkan utk biarkan natural aja. Menurut saya pribadi yg alamiah kayaknya lbh sreg. 
> Tapi kalo dalam kontes ada dua ikan dengan kualitas yg sama, cuman yg satu bulat sempurna yg satunya tanpa disalon, saya yakin yg menang yg disalon......ini pendapat saya pribadi aja......



jadi yg ini perlu di salon apa nggak?

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Originally Posted by budidjo
> 
> Saya juga agak bingung dalam hal ini. Saya mempunyai tancho dengan hi yg tidak bulat sempurna, setiap ada teman yg lihat sebagian bilang hrs di salon sedang lainnya anjurkan utk biarkan natural aja. Menurut saya pribadi yg alamiah kayaknya lbh sreg. 
> Tapi kalo dalam kontes ada dua ikan dengan kualitas yg sama, cuman yg satu bulat sempurna yg satunya tanpa disalon, saya yakin yg menang yg disalon......ini pendapat saya pribadi aja......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jadi yg ini perlu di salon apa nggak?


Posisi tanchonya sudah bagus, kalau dikerik lagi, tancho mengecil jadi tidak baik. btw ada blur merah di pinggir tanchonya, apa aslinya ato efek gambar.?

----------


## Gom 7rait

> [quo
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by victor
> 
> kalo kagak ada salon, kayak nya kasian ama banci2 deh
> 
> ...


belum om, ajarinnn donkkkk[/quote]
Ajarin apanya brur...?

----------


## budidjo

> Originally Posted by budidjo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by budidjo
> 
> ...



Oom gom, blur nya cuman efek foto aja, yg mau ngerik juga sdh ada, cuman kyknya dibiarin natural aja.....

----------


## sbw

Om om semua... ikan saya nyalon kemaren,,,, sama sansugeng...  ::

----------


## mrbunta

wuik. bagus e sanke e

----------


## sbw

> wuik. bagus e sanke e


makasi om..  ::  , saya salonin kemaren banyak spot spot merah bermunculan...

----------


## andriyana

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> wuik. bagus e sanke e
> 
> 
> makasi om..  , saya salonin kemaren banyak spot spot merah bermunculan...


Sanke yang mana ini Son ??Mantaaappp  ::

----------


## sbw

> Originally Posted by sbw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...


yang dirumah om....

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> wuik. bagus e sanke e
> 
> 
> makasi om..  , saya salonin kemaren banyak spot spot merah bermunculan...


Ayo om son, bila ada foto sebelum & sesudah disalon diposting om; biar kita tahu nih, motivasi & hasilnya, jadi tahu sisi pros & cons nya. thanks

----------


## sbw

> Originally Posted by sbw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> ...




hasilnya nanti ya,,, luka lukanya belum recovery,,,soalnya baru 2hari kemarin nyalonnya  ::  ngeliatnya ga tega  ::

----------


## mrbunta

gileeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## victor

> gileeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


perasaan ndak ada yg gile deh om

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> gileeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> perasaan ndak ada yg gile deh om


motoaka om di salon. sipppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## Gom 7rait

> motoaka om di salon. sipppppppppppppppppppp


He.he.he
banyak juga yg dikirek ya. utk kuality sanke dgn color & body ok, minor cosmetic saya rasa disarankan agar penampilannya maksimal dilihat dlm kolam.

----------


## victor

Om gom, Kontraversi di *sekitar* salon kesimpulanya sudah mulai terbaca ya om
gimana kalo sekarang pembahasannya ganti Kontraversi di *dalam* salon.   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Om gom, Kontraversi di *sekitar* salon kesimpulanya sudah mulai terbaca ya om
> gimana kalo sekarang pembahasannya ganti Kontraversi di *dalam* salon.


Ha..ha..ha.. 
''dalam salon'', apa masih related dgn banci kah?
Saya suka potong yg gobanan di potong rambut madura cak Tohir. ha..ha..ha
Btw, term ''dalam salon'' agak kurang spesifik brur. Mungkin bisa dimoderasi sama bro, saya bisa salaf tafsir...? ha..ha..ha.

----------


## jekomkoi

mungkin sebaiknya salon agar menaikan potensi ikan om... kan kebanyakan yg pada nyalon tujuannya adalah meminimalisir kekurangan yg dimiliki ikan tsb...
sori ya kalo salah....
pissss  ::   ::   ::

----------


## andriyana

bersihin motoaka gimana caranya..   ::   ::  
mota nih (mo tau maksutnya  ::  )

----------


## Gom 7rait

> mungkin sebaiknya salon agar menaikan potensi ikan om... kan kebanyakan yg pada nyalon tujuannya adalah meminimalisir kekurangan yg dimiliki ikan tsb...
> sori ya kalo salah....
> pissss


Just its beauty, not their potential.
Jek... ''kuma'' kirang ''ha'' ? ''kumaha''... lain?
Sok atuh Aa, Jek tea... 
btw. bager2 wee diditu nya? 
monggo...
ha..ha..ha..

----------


## f4is4l

Oh...jadi salon itu selain mempercantik ikan juga meningkatkan harga jual...
Pertanyaannya, ada gak kira2 yang berani pasang iklan kek gini :
"Dilelang / Dijual Koi-Koi cantik hasil salonan...."  ::   ::

----------


## showa

berpraduga tentu tdk baik akan tetapi di item ini sudah ada saya dan ada sansugeng juga yg mencoba belajar salon menyalon.
adakah yg mau memperkenalkan diri lagi..........ahli salon lainnya............?semoga saja di tanah air ini ada ahli salon yg bener bener ahli sehingga hasil karyanya dapat kita banggakan.

mungkinkah mereka para ahli ini kita berikan sertifikat...............?. sertifikat ahli ketrampilan...........?
ayo di tunggu masukkan nya lagi..................

----------


## jekomkoi

> Originally Posted by jekomkoi
> 
> mungkin sebaiknya salon agar menaikan potensi ikan om... kan kebanyakan yg pada nyalon tujuannya adalah meminimalisir kekurangan yg dimiliki ikan tsb...
> sori ya kalo salah....
> pissss   
> 
> 
> Just its beauty, not their potential.
> Jek... ''kuma'' kirang ''ha'' ? ''kumaha''... lain?
> ...


  ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

> berpraduga tentu tdk baik akan tetapi di item ini sudah ada saya dan ada sansugeng juga yg mencoba belajar salon menyalon.
> adakah yg mau memperkenalkan diri lagi..........ahli salon lainnya............?semoga saja di tanah air ini ada ahli salon yg bener bener ahli sehingga hasil karyanya dapat kita banggakan.
> 
> mungkinkah mereka para ahli ini kita berikan sertifikat...............?. sertifikat ahli ketrampilan...........?
> ayo di tunggu masukkan nya lagi..................


Kalau bukan kontroversi lagi mungkin juga kali om showa ya?
Sebagian nganggap hal ini sebagai trik [tipuan], sebagian nganggap satu kreasi; negatif & positif, pro & contra.
Personal, membersihkan beni yg tiba2 nongol di shiro atau noda sumi pada kohaku oke oke aja. Namun bilamana sudah meng generate 1 individu koi dgn penampilan yg berbeda secara pattern, sudah mengubah takdir. Ha..ha..ha..
Ingin juga dengar para sesepuh & juri kontes memberi pandangan2 & pengalaman mereka selama bertugas. Adakah mereka menemukan, menilai, memenangkan, mengalahkan, mendiskualifikasi, memberi appresiasi positif akan hal spt ini? 
Coba kita simak pertanyaan rekan2 yg menampilkan koi mereka dlm forum appresiasi. Adakah koi tsb Show Quality [SQ] atau tidak. Ini pertanda bahwa kontes masih no. pertama menjadi bandrol. Sekarang, sejauh mana koi2 salonan ini berkiprah dalam beauty contest.? Dapatkah hal itu terdeteksi. Hanya sesepuh yg punya data2 ini, atau hobbyst contestan itu sendiri.
Pernah seorang sahabat mengemail 1 foto koi yg begitu cantik pada saya. 
Melihat foto tsb, pertanyaan 1 saya adalah; ''Anda membeli koi ini dari si polan yah..?''
''Iya...bang, kok tahu..?''
Jawab saya; ''Ndak apa2, pelihara dgn baik bila sudah deal & telah bayar''.
Rekan tsb, ingin mengikutkan koi tersebut dalam 1 kontes kelak; kira2 apa pendapat rekan? 

Silakan dilanjut...

----------


## iwan_makassar

saya cuman tahu ikan yang belum disalon biasa diistilahkan "ikan mentah"  ::

----------


## naqiyya

wah peluang bisnis nih kalo ada yang mau buka kursus salon kecantikan koi, saya mau daftar ah....  ::  
Apa saja alat2 yang diperlukan untuk menyalon koi?
apakah perlu dibius dulu sebelum di salon?
mohon info nya
terimakasih

----------


## h_andria

> saya cuman tahu ikan yang belum disalon biasa diistilahkan "ikan mentah"


iya om...
malah kalo saya ke Blitar.. ada beberapa petani yg menyalon koi nya... dari harga 15 rb .. bisa dijual 250 rb an..   ::   ::  saya melihat sendiri dan jadi ketawa.. 
it's trick ....

dan pernah satu ketika... saya membeli tancho.... 500 rb...
setelah 3 bulan... merahnya menjadi melebar dan bulatannya pecah..  ::  
dan sekarang malah ditawar 250 rb....  ::

----------


## fachm13

> pernah satu ketika... saya membeli tancho.... 500 rb...
> setelah 3 bulan... merahnya menjadi melebar dan bulatannya pecah..  
> dan sekarang malah ditawar 250 rb....


sepeti tancho saya,,,awal beli bulet bgt,,skrg dah melebar,,dan bagian yg mulai tumbuh warna tu g semerah yg tengah..jd jlk dech pokoknya...  ::  
waktu saya maen ke penjualnya lg saya blg j..eh dy mau betulin..  ::  
tp g tega sama ikannya..smp skrg blm diservis dech..  ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

> saya cuman tahu ikan yang belum disalon biasa diistilahkan "ikan mentah"


Yup... ikan kalau mau dimatengin kudu disisikin [dibuang sisiknya] baru enak... ha..ha..ha

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Originally Posted by h_andria
> 
> pernah satu ketika... saya membeli tancho.... 500 rb...
> setelah 3 bulan... merahnya menjadi melebar dan bulatannya pecah..  
> dan sekarang malah ditawar 250 rb.... 
> 
> 
> sepeti tancho saya,,,awal beli bulet bgt,,skrg dah melebar,,dan bagian yg mulai tumbuh warna tu g semerah yg tengah..jd jlk dech pokoknya...  
> waktu saya maen ke penjualnya lg saya blg j..eh dy mau betulin..  
> tp g tega sama ikannya..smp skrg blm diservis dech..


Ini fakta aktual, so bagaimana feeling bro's menerima hal ini..?

----------


## seven7colour

[quote=Gom 7rait]


> saya cuman tahu ikan yang belum disalon biasa diistilahkan "ikan mentah"


Yup... ikan kalau mau dimatengin kudu disisikin [dibuang sisiknya] baru enak... ha..ha..ha[/quote:3k1md77m]

Wakakakakaka   ::   ::   ::

----------


## fachm13

[quote=Gom 7rait]


> Originally Posted by "h_andria":1qppgget
> 
> pernah satu ketika... saya membeli tancho.... 500 rb...
> setelah 3 bulan... merahnya menjadi melebar dan bulatannya pecah..  
> dan sekarang malah ditawar 250 rb.... 
> 
> 
> sepeti tancho saya,,,awal beli bulet bgt,,skrg dah melebar,,dan bagian yg mulai tumbuh warna tu g semerah yg tengah..jd jlk dech pokoknya...  
> waktu saya maen ke penjualnya lg saya blg j..eh dy mau betulin..  
> tp g tega sama ikannya..smp skrg blm diservis dech..


Ini fakta aktual, so bagaimana feeling bro's menerima hal ini..?[/quote:1qppgget]

sbg konsumen kcw jg sich kl mandapati hal ky gn...
tp mungkin kl bs permanen dan g tumbuh warna lg konsumen bs puas om..hehe

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Originally Posted by Gom 7rait
> 
> Ini fakta aktual, so bagaimana feeling bro's menerima hal ini..?
> 
> 
> sbg konsumen kcw jg sich kl mandapati hal ky gn...
> tp mungkin kl bs permanen dan g tumbuh warna lg konsumen bs puas om..hehe


Kecewa krn kerikan balik maning ya, bkn krn tahu dikibuli. ARDATH - Anda Rela Dikibuli Asal Tetap Hi nya, ha..ha..ha..

----------


## fachm13

::   ::  
kl dikibulin y g rela om...  ::  
tp sblm tancho saya melebar saya sempet mergoki penjualnya lg buat tancho menyerupai hati..trs saya tanya2 ke dia,,dan trnyata ikan2 ditempat dia disalon smua..mau kecewa jg gmn om,,,uda ktahuan dl...dan dia jg g mengelak kl smua tancho yg dia punya handmade...  ::  
masa mau kecewa m org yg dah ngaku.. :P 
yg pntg kayaknya emang keterbukaan penjual dan pembeli mengenai kondisi ikan ybs dan sbgnya,,,

----------


## Gom 7rait

> kl dikibulin y g rela om...  
> tp sblm tancho saya melebar saya sempet mergoki penjualnya lg buat tancho menyerupai hati..trs saya tanya2 ke dia,,dan trnyata ikan2 ditempat dia disalon smua..mau kecewa jg gmn om,,,uda ktahuan dl...dan dia jg g mengelak kl smua tancho yg dia punya handmade...  
> masa mau kecewa m org yg dah ngaku.. :P 
> yg pntg kayaknya emang keterbukaan penjual dan pembeli mengenai kondisi ikan ybs dan sbgnya,,,


Bro orang yg sangat tolerance, hati2 jadi pengusaha bisa bangkrut, jadi karyawan tetap kuli spt saya, ha..ha..ha..

So, next time masih akan cari koi sama org ini juga.? Ur opinion highly appreciated.

----------


## seven7colour

Tapi kalau koi baru disalon pasti masih terlihat bekasnya..................

Jika luka sudah hilang atau tak terlihat, kemungkinan bocornya lebih kecil..........
Menurut saya sih.............  ::

----------


## fachm13

> Bro orang yg sangat tolerance, hati2 jadi pengusaha bisa bangkrut, jadi karyawan tetap kuli spt saya, ha..ha..ha..
> 
> So, next time masih akan cari koi sama org ini juga.? Ur opinion highly appreciated.


trakhir saya beli ikan di org ini y tancho itu om,,,  ::  
miris mau beli lg..gda filtrasi..  ::  
btw tancho saya perlu "diservis" g y om?
apa warna yg baru tumbuh tu bs semerah warna yg di tengah om?

----------


## fachm13

> Tapi kalau koi baru disalon pasti masih terlihat bekasnya..................
> 
> Jika luka sudah hilang atau tak terlihat, kemungkinan bocornya lebih kecil..........
> Menurut saya sih.............




kl ini gmn om?alami kah?
menurut saya terlalu sempurna y kl mau dikatakan alami meskipun gda bekas luka?  ::  
CMIIW..  ::

----------


## ferzz

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> Tapi kalau koi baru disalon pasti masih terlihat bekasnya..................
> 
> Jika luka sudah hilang atau tak terlihat, kemungkinan bocornya lebih kecil..........
> Menurut saya sih............. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kalo bulet rapih gini ngga mungkin alami, om...
TApi kalo kita balik ke perbincangan di awal, saya masih penasaran, apakah di Jepang mereka juga banyak yang salonin koinya yah?
Mungkin ada rekan2 yang bisa share?
Trims....

----------


## sbw

> Originally Posted by fachm13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> ...


ada bekas karyawan salah satu breeder ternama di jepang..., konon dia dari kecil kerjaannya cuting ikan sampai sekarang dia sering datang ke indonesia cuma buat nyalonin ikan,, apalagi klo ada event koi show gede di indonesia  ::

----------


## fachm13

::   ::  
teknologinya lbh canggih dong om!?  ::  
oia om,,d jepang sendiri hal ky gn apa msh kontrofersi jg?

----------


## sbw

> teknologinya lbh canggih dong om!?  
> oia om,,d jepang sendiri hal ky gn apa msh kontrofersi jg?


Sama aja pake pisau operasi,,,masalh kontrofersi  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> Tapi kalau koi baru disalon pasti masih terlihat bekasnya..................
> 
> Jika luka sudah hilang atau tak terlihat, kemungkinan bocornya lebih kecil..........
> Menurut saya sih............. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He..he..he...
Meskipun tidak ada bekas luka, tancho buatan dewa ini resikonya pada kiwa. Sedikit saja gradasi warna timbul pada pinggiran tancho akan membuatnya menjadi lucu. Hal2 yg lucu biasanya mengundang tawa, ha..ha..ha..

----------


## sbw

> Originally Posted by fachm13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> ...


  ::   ::

----------


## fachm13

> Originally Posted by fachm13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> ...


seperti tancho drmh..  ::   ::  
kiwanya bs merah ky tanchonya g y om?

----------


## seven7colour

::   ::  Wakakakakakakaka  :P

----------


## Gom 7rait

> He..he..he...
> Meskipun tidak ada bekas luka, tancho buatan dewa ini resikonya pada kiwa. Sedikit saja gradasi warna timbul pada pinggiran tancho akan membuatnya menjadi lucu. Hal2 yg lucu biasanya mengundang tawa, ha..ha..ha..


seperti tancho drmh..  ::   ::  
kiwanya bs merah ky tanchonya g y om?[/quote]


Pigment warna yg baru biasanya tidak akan sama dengan pigment yg lama. Demikian juga pigment yg bergerak [tertarik] karena pertumbuhan body menimbulkan gradasi warna yg jelas. itu juga penyebab koi yg tosai tampak rapi kemudian kedatangan sashi saat grow. itu alasan mengapa koi special kontes direm pertumbuhannya agar stretch warna diminimalkan. atau sabar lah menunggu growt melambat, saat nisai, yonsai baru sashi dan salon-salon dilakukan. 
Saran, sebaiknya berhentilah berharap banyak dgn koi dari salonan... ha..ha..ha..

----------


## fachm13

hehe,,,
ok dech om,,laen kali mungkin akan lebih teliti lg milih ikannya,,sbisa mgkn koi salonan dihindari y om...tengkyu om,,,  ::  
wah gabung ma forum ini mang sangat membantu..jd lebih tau ttg memilih dan merawat koi..  ::   ::  
wah harus hunting tancho asli ne..sbg ganti..  ::

----------


## ferdinan

> Originally Posted by ferdinan
> 
> ok , om secepat nya nanti saya upload... lagi sedih nich.koi2 kesayangan lagi pada mati.. padahal boleh dapet dari hasil hunting ngk asal beli,.. 2 kohaku (dari lelang breender koi), 2 sanke, 1 yamabuki ogon, kinkokuryu (60 cm) , 1 goromo, 1 tancho sanke.
> 
> 
> Kok pada mati om.?
> Pengalaman2 menyimpulkan; sebaiknya beli koi dari dealer yg jelas profilenya, baik kesehatan & kualitas masih lebih terjamin, atau dari hobbist yg om sudah kenal betul. Sia2 dan wasting bila hasilnya jd mati, sedikit lebih mahal tapi tidak membuat kecewa. 
> 
> Ok silahkan om...


setuju om, da kapok tuch beli2 di tempat sembarangan.. biar di karantina jg, kalo da bawa penyakit umurnya paling hitungan minggu, dan yg lebih nyakitin lagi koi2 yg lama jg pada ikut berguguran..

----------


## William Pantoni

Sy rasa tidaklah fair menyalahkan penjual / dealer klu tiap kali ada ikan baru datang terus kemudian ada ikan2 mati. Kita lah yg mungkin harus intropeksi cara handle ikan kita, karantina juga hrs ada standard SOP nya. Tidak peduli beli ikan darimana aja, SOP Karantina harus tetap dijalankan. Jangan pernah asumsi klu beli ikan dari dealer yg kita kenal / temen terus kemudian ga perlu Karantina. Klu asumsi nya gitu...tinggal tunggu waktu saja.

Btw, tidak semua ikan baru bawa penyakit....bisa juga ikan baru yg td nya sehat mati karena penyakit dari ikan lama.

----------


## ademilanforever

Untuk pembelajaran saja :

----------


## danny20124

> Untuk pembelajaran saja :


Om...kenalin  dunk tukang salonnya... bagus  tuh kerjaannya...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Untuk pembelajaran saja :


Contoh yg bagus Kang Ademilan, kira2 pembelajaran apa yg mau dishare nih...?

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Sy rasa tidaklah fair menyalahkan penjual / dealer klu tiap kali ada ikan baru datang terus kemudian ada ikan2 mati. Kita lah yg mungkin harus intropeksi cara handle ikan kita, karantina juga hrs ada standard SOP nya. Tidak peduli beli ikan darimana aja, SOP Karantina harus tetap dijalankan. Jangan pernah asumsi klu beli ikan dari dealer yg kita kenal / temen terus kemudian ga perlu Karantina. Klu asumsi nya gitu...tinggal tunggu waktu saja.
> 
> Btw, tidak semua ikan baru bawa penyakit....bisa juga ikan baru yg td nya sehat mati karena penyakit dari ikan lama.


Setuju sekali om Will, karantina menjadi standard dan prosedur baku [SOP] handling ikan baru. 
Boleh saja ada salah prosedur sehingga meskipun sudah karantina masih trouble-maker. Maksud kita bukan menyalahkan penjual, sekedar mengingatkan 'jangan jajan [koi] sembarangan.

----------


## ademilanforever

> Originally Posted by ademilanforever
> 
> Untuk pembelajaran saja :
>  
> 
> 
> Contoh yg bagus Kang Ademilan, kira2 pembelajaran apa yg mau dishare nih...?


Pembelajaran merubah bentuk tancho nya.......  ::   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Originally Posted by Gom 7rait
> 
> 
> Contoh yg bagus Kang Ademilan, kira2 pembelajaran apa yg mau dishare nih...?
> 
> 
> Pembelajaran merubah bentuk tancho nya.......


He..he..he..
iya...ya, terlihat dari bentuk hasilnya yg berkesan original dgn tidak membuat bulatnya sempurna sekali. 
Klo hi yg sedikit masih tampak luber dapat dibersihkan, emang akan tampak original sekali.

----------


## koituren

tega nian  ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

> tega nian


Tega...nya !!
Saya melihat satu wawasan baru sekarang; memprediksi [menilai] potensi koi, tidak hanya dari segi tategoi or not, bakal jumbo or not, tetapi juga dapat dinilai dari segi potensi salon-ability nya [tingkat mudah tidaknya disalon(?)].

----------


## sugondo

setuju ama om eddy...
selama hanya untuk membersihkan dari spot2 liar sy rasa ga masalah...ada yg bilang di jepang sendiri salon merupakan hal yang wajar asal tidak merubah pola2 yg besar2. bagaimana dengan noda di sirip???
saya pernah liat ada kohaku  yg merahnya sampai ke buntut atas lalu disayat agak masuk ke dalam, setelah 3 bulan sudah rapih lagi dan sekarang ada ring putih di ujung buntutnya.

----------


## ademilanforever

> Originally Posted by koituren
> 
> tega nian 
> 
> 
> Tega...nya !!
> Saya melihat satu wawasan baru sekarang; memprediksi [menilai] potensi koi, tidak hanya dari segi tategoi or not, bakal jumbo or not, tetapi juga dapat dinilai dari segi potensi salon-ability nya [tingkat mudah tidaknya disalon(?)].


Tategoi dalam artian BAHAN..... Bisa dibuat jadi berapa step yah, maruten atau lain2.....  ::   ::

----------


## ademilanforever

> tega nian


Untuk tancho sangatlah wajar karena saya pernah dpt kabar dr pemilik salah satu dealer di bdg yg mengatakan di jepang saja tingkat keaslian bentuk tancho dibawah 5 persen..... So welcome to nishikigoi world....... Upppssss.... Tepatnya welcome to tancho world.....  ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

5%   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dattairadian

> Saya melihat satu wawasan baru sekarang; memprediksi [menilai] potensi koi, tidak hanya dari segi tategoi or not, bakal jumbo or not, tetapi juga dapat dinilai dari segi potensi salon-ability nya [tingkat mudah tidaknya disalon(?)].


betul juga ya...   ::

----------


## doddy

> Sy rasa tidaklah fair menyalahkan penjual / dealer klu tiap kali ada ikan baru datang terus kemudian ada ikan2 mati. Kita lah yg mungkin harus intropeksi cara handle ikan kita, karantina juga hrs ada standard SOP nya. Tidak peduli beli ikan darimana aja, SOP Karantina harus tetap dijalankan. Jangan pernah asumsi klu beli ikan dari dealer yg kita kenal / temen terus kemudian ga perlu Karantina. Klu asumsi nya gitu...tinggal tunggu waktu saja.
> 
> Btw, tidak semua ikan baru bawa penyakit....bisa juga ikan baru yg td nya sehat mati karena penyakit dari ikan lama.


setuju sekali om will

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by William Pantoni
> 
> Sy rasa tidaklah fair menyalahkan penjual / dealer klu tiap kali ada ikan baru datang terus kemudian ada ikan2 mati. Kita lah yg mungkin harus intropeksi cara handle ikan kita, karantina juga hrs ada standard SOP nya. Tidak peduli beli ikan darimana aja, SOP Karantina harus tetap dijalankan. Jangan pernah asumsi klu beli ikan dari dealer yg kita kenal / temen terus kemudian ga perlu Karantina. Klu asumsi nya gitu...tinggal tunggu waktu saja.
> 
> Btw, tidak semua ikan baru bawa penyakit....bisa juga ikan baru yg td nya sehat mati karena penyakit dari ikan lama.
> 
> 
> setuju sekali om will


Intinya KARANTINA itu penting................  ::  
Setuju om Will   ::

----------


## andriyana

> Untuk pembelajaran saja :


weiiiiiiittttsssssssss !!!   ::   ::  
emoticonnya very happy lho...

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Untuk tancho sangatlah wajar karena saya pernah dpt kabar dr pemilik salah satu dealer di bdg yg mengatakan di jepang saja tingkat keaslian bentuk tancho dibawah 5 persen..... So welcome to nishikigoi world....... Upppssss.... Tepatnya welcome to tancho world.....


Understood, Kang Ademilan!
Btw, salah satu alasan mengapa ogut tidak pernah miara tancho, ada rasa legowo...

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Originally Posted by Gom 7rait
> 
>  Saya melihat satu wawasan baru sekarang; memprediksi [menilai] potensi koi, tidak hanya dari segi tategoi or not, bakal jumbo or not, tetapi juga dapat dinilai dari segi potensi salon-ability nya [tingkat mudah tidaknya disalon(?)].
> 
> 
> betul juga ya...


Om Datta, 
mungkin jadi consideran terakhir utk menyatakan bahwa the koi masih berpotensi, cantik dalam dimensi ke-5, imajinasi...

----------


## koituren

> Originally Posted by koituren
> 
> tega nian 
> 
> 
> Tega...nya !!
> Saya melihat satu wawasan baru sekarang; memprediksi [menilai] potensi koi, tidak hanya dari segi tategoi or not, bakal jumbo or not, tetapi juga dapat dinilai dari segi potensi salon-ability nya [tingkat mudah tidaknya disalon(?)].


kalo wawasan yg satu ini sudah ADA dari dulu di petani.
kalo untuk harga ngalahin GRADE A

----------


## ferzz

> Originally Posted by koituren
> 
> tega nian 
> 
> 
> Untuk tancho sangatlah wajar karena saya pernah dpt kabar dr pemilik salah satu dealer di bdg yg mengatakan di jepang saja tingkat keaslian bentuk tancho dibawah 5 persen..... So welcome to nishikigoi world....... Upppssss.... Tepatnya welcome to tancho world.....


Kalo di bawah 5 % berarti hampir semua tancho di Jepang hasil salonan yah...
Atau mungkin karena mereka terobsesi untuk membentuk buletan merah seperti bendera Jepang? hehe  
So, saya rasa kalo di Indonesia lebih bagus kalo bentuk merah tanchonya kotak...  ::

----------


## hilariusssss

kasian ikan nya ah...   ::

----------


## fachm13

> Kalo di bawah 5 % berarti hampir semua tancho di Jepang hasil salonan yah...
> Atau mungkin karena mereka terobsesi untuk membentuk buletan merah seperti bendera Jepang? hehe  
> So, saya rasa kalo di Indonesia lebih bagus kalo bentuk merah tanchonya kotak...


  ::   ::

----------


## cantonguy

Masalah salon selalu jadi polemik yang berkepanjangan .
Tidak pada koi saja tapi juga pada manusia Indonesia ( hal rambut ?? )

Bagi saya selama salon-nya ngga kentara banget sih sah2 saja .
Cuman kalo udah sampai salon dgn tingkat kesadisan yg tinggi & mengakibatkan bekas yang blm sembuh tentunya dalam lomba , ikan tsb tidak akan dimenangkan oleh juri .

Kalo cuman salon yg menghilangkan flek2 sedikit , seharusnya tidak ada masalah .

Contoh : dalam kasus yg lebih berperikemanusiaan , (maaf) bagi yg cacat lahir misal sumbing dianjurkan utk operasi plastik. Apakah hal spt ini bisa dikatakan perbuatan baik atau tidak baik ?

Dan dalam lomba koi , nilai pola/pattern bukan no. 1 tertinggi . 
Cuman masi ada nilai yang lebih diutamakan dalam penilaian seperti kualitas skin , warna & bodi . 
Semoga semakin bingung !!!   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Masalah salon selalu jadi polemik yang berkepanjangan .
> Tidak pada koi saja tapi juga pada manusia Indonesia ( hal rambut ?? )
> 
> Bagi saya selama salon-nya ngga kentara banget sih sah2 saja .
> Cuman kalo udah sampai salon dgn tingkat kesadisan yg tinggi & mengakibatkan bekas yang blm sembuh tentunya dalam lomba , ikan tsb tidak akan dimenangkan oleh juri .
> 
> Kalo cuman salon yg menghilangkan flek2 sedikit , seharusnya tidak ada masalah .
> 
> Contoh : dalam kasus yg lebih berperikemanusiaan , (maaf) bagi yg cacat lahir misal sumbing dianjurkan utk operasi plastik. Apakah hal spt ini bisa dikatakan perbuatan baik atau tidak baik ?
> ...


Om Moderator ini memang TOP.........
Boleh kenalan om sambil latihan main pedang...............  ::

----------


## cantonguy

Lho bukannya udah kenal baik ama Om Seven  ??  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Lho bukannya udah kenal baik ama Om Seven  ??


Kenalnya cuma ama om Riwin  ::

----------


## Satpam

wah saya juga pingin kenal duong ama boleh kenal ya om mana tangannya

----------


## PutNus

> Baik... 
> Motivasi beberapa penjual koi sudah diungkapkan. 
> Bagaimana tanggapan rekan2 yg lain akan hal ini.? 
> Silahkan share harapan2nya.
> Salonan seperti apa, sejauh mana dapat dilakuka/ditoleransi oleh rekan2.?
> Bila dalam satu event lomba, koi rekan2 dikalahkan oleh koi hasil salonan, kira-kira apa usaha rekan2 berikutnya.?
> * akan ikut salon mensalon.?
> * tetap pada prinsip originalitas.?
> * atau tidak peduli akan hal itu.?
> ...



*HorasBngGom.*

Ini murni pendapat saya sebagai orang yang sedang bermimpi ingin bisa jadi Breeder.

1.Revisi terhadap tampilan Koi dengan cara  oprasi/ salon  adalah bagian dari Tekhnik Koi Keeping juga
2. Akhir2 ini di farm saya sering ketitipan sementara koi koi yang baru diimport dari Jepang, ikan import pun saya perhatikan banyak yang kena sentuhan tangan manusia untuk mmperbaiki performancenya.
3. Kalau sampai detik ini saya belum pernah melakukannya oprasi revisi, hal itu lebih disebabkan karena saya merasa belum bisa melakukannya., 

Lalu kenapa tak segera belajar nyalon?

Saya belum mau belajar , karena khawatir saya kurang bisa mengontrol Diri untuk TIDAK selalu menggunakan pisau  pada ikan ikan kami.

----------


## danny20124

> Originally Posted by Gom 7rait
> 
> Baik... 
> Motivasi beberapa penjual koi sudah diungkapkan. 
> Bagaimana tanggapan rekan2 yg lain akan hal ini.? 
> Silahkan share harapan2nya.
> Salonan seperti apa, sejauh mana dapat dilakuka/ditoleransi oleh rekan2.?
> Bila dalam satu event lomba, koi rekan2 dikalahkan oleh koi hasil salonan, kira-kira apa usaha rekan2 berikutnya.?
> * akan ikut salon mensalon.?
> ...


SALUT... SUAT SESEPUH ... LUAR BIASA....!!!!!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Horas Abah PutNus,
Kumaha diditu.? 
Ya, menurut pengamatan abah, sentuhan2 utk koi import [jepang] ini masuk kategori minor cosmetic atau pembelokan takdir.?
Size koi berapaan abah.? 
[sejauh informasi yg masuk, para sesepuh menyatakan kerikan minor utk sashi, flek, thobi, shimi; adalah hal yg sudah lazim - adakah kemungkinan kerik dilakukan untuk membentuk pattern di head? Sebab sejauh pengamatan, pattern beni di head utk koi import rata2 cantik2]

Nuhun..

----------


## PutNus

> Horas Abah PutNus,
> Kumaha diditu.? 
> Ya, menurut pengamatan abah, sentuhan2 utk koi import [jepang] ini masuk kategori minor cosmetic atau pembelokan takdir.?
> Size koi berapaan abah.? 
> [sejauh informasi yg masuk, para sesepuh menyatakan kerikan minor utk sashi, flek, thobi, shimi; adalah hal yg sudah lazim - adakah kemungkinan kerik dilakukan untuk membentuk pattern di head? Sebab sejauh pengamatan, pattern beni di head utk koi import rata2 cantik2]
> 
> Nuhun..


*Horas Jalagabe Pak Gom.*
SORRY BARU BACA......Yang Abah lihat sikh salonannya masih pada batas pembenahan pembenahan patern agar mendekati pakem. 
Intervensi tangan para "Samurai" Nipoon itu sudah tampak  mulai dari Tosai. 
Tekniknya memang halus dan pada beberapa ikan tampak permanent Namun ada juga akibat terlalu rapi merevisi Shasi.. lalu patern ikan itu jadi tidak alami lagi.akibat tampakan kiwa yang lurus seperti digaris.
 Dari informasi yang abah dengar  pengerokan di kepala memang lebih mudah . karena landasan batok kepala ikan itu sangat membantu dan di bagian kepala  memang tak akan perlu " menggali" terlalu dalam.

----------


## vied_84

> wah saya juga pingin kenal duong ama boleh kenal ya om mana tangannya


  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Nuhun..


*Horas Jalagabe Pak Gom.*
SORRY BARU BACA......Yang Abah lihat sikh salonannya masih pada batas pembenahan pembenahan patern agar mendekati pakem. 
Intervensi tangan para "Samurai" Nipoon itu sudah tampak  mulai dari Tosai. 
Tekniknya memang halus dan pada beberapa ikan tampak permanent Namun ada juga akibat terlalu rapi merevisi Shasi.. lalu patern ikan itu jadi tidak alami lagi.akibat tampakan kiwa yang lurus seperti digaris.
 Dari informasi yang abah dengar  pengerokan di kepala memang lebih mudah . karena landasan batok kepala ikan itu sangat membantu dan di bagian kepala  memang tak akan perlu " menggali" terlalu dalam.[/quote]

Matur nuhun Abah PutNus... 
Btw, koi2 import [tosai] ini harga kisaran berapaan dipasarkan.?

----------

